# "Wen" and "Freeman" brands?



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

No....


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> OhioHomeDoctor: "No...."


No what? 
No they are not new to the market?
No they aren't any good in your opinion?
No they aren't cheap?
No they aren't sold very much?

What?

I've personally never heard of either one of those brands when it comes to air nailers. There was a time when "Wen" made a soldering gun.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.wenproducts.com/store/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

nateshirk said:


> Just a few cheaper brands sold at sears. Are their pneumatic nailers any good? I'm trying to find a decent finish nailer at a cheap price, preferably at sears since I have gift cards. I can't find reviews on them. Are they new to the market or just not sold very much?


What kind of nailer are you talking about? Roofing, framing, finish?

Also, how often are you going to use it? If you're a DIYer, who would occasionally use a finish nailer, one of the cheap ones might be just fine. I bought a cheap "Black Diamond" finish nailer, on clearance at Menards for $19.99, and it has surprised the heck out of me. Bought it because it also shoots staples, and for the price I couldn't go wrong. I built an entire cedar picket fence, driving in 2" staples with it, and it's no worse for the wear.

On the other hand, if this nailer is something you depend on for your job, buy a good one.


Also, don't be fooled by brand names. Many companies are just marketing somebody else's product.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a finish nailer. And, yes, I am a DIYer. I need one to finish framing my window, and build 3 built in bookcases. Then whatever I may need it for in the future.


----------

